# Apple store and AT&T denied me to purchase an iphone.



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

At&T in Bellingham denied to sell me an iphone cause i had to purchase a plan... 
(kinda expected that) 

THEN.... APPLE store denied me a purchase...lol

They asked who it was for.... 

I said it was a gift for a friend. 

Then they asked me if I had proof of U.S residency. If i could not show them they are not allowed to sell it. 

MAJOR WTF!! ??

Anyone run into this problem?


----------



## Meleemark (Mar 3, 2007)

striaghtryder said:


> At&T in Bellingham denied to sell me an iphone cause i had to purchase a plan...
> (kinda expected that)
> 
> THEN.... APPLE store denied me a purchase...lol
> ...


Nope.


----------



## telecomguy (Jun 30, 2007)

Due to the dollar being so good a friend of mine works at Kenneth Cole in Bellingham and she said that the Apple dealers have been asking for proof of ID and citizenship because of the influx of Canadians coming to buy iphone, you need to visit a state that does not have a Canadian border attached to it and pay cash, most places want ID for credit card purchases.

I had a iphone when they first came out, i sold it to some dude in Edmonton for $1000 and he bricked it.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

telecomguy said:


> Snip...
> 
> I had a iphone when they first came out, i sold it to some dude in Edmonton for $1000 and he bricked it.


I was not expecting that, it made me laugh. Poor man, he must be pissed.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Refusing to sell to Canadians?? That's rich. Glad that didn't happen to me, I'd probably reach over the counter and try to smack some sense into them.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I picked up an iPhone from the Apple Store in San Francisco on Sunday. The cashier warned me that it doesn't work outside the USA, but there was no problem buying it. I used the excuse that I was purchasing it for a son who was going to university in California. But there was no hint they were going to refuse the sale.

They had Apple employees from Europe (UK) getting trained for the iPhone launch next month. They were all very hyped about it. The iPhone was a major attraction there, of course. Curiously, the iPod touch was very much in the background.

Found the perfect case for the iPhone - Agent 18 EcoShield. They are all using them and recommending them - as a result, they are usually sold out quickly. They are a plastic case, which is thin, and won't come loose like the Neoprene or rubber cases from InCase, etc. They can be ordered online directly from Agent 18. They also recommend the Clear films for the touch surface.

Maybe I'll drive through Cupertino later this week.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

that's scary. If I dose to pay cash and refused to answer questions, would they not sell to me?


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

striaghtryder said:


> At&T in Bellingham denied to sell me an iphone cause i had to purchase a plan...
> (kinda expected that)
> 
> THEN.... APPLE store denied me a purchase...lol
> ...


Sorry but story is lame.

You can buy iPhones only at corp. owned AT&T stores. The mall kiosk stored don't sell the phones to US or Canadians. They will special order the iPhone after you sign for a plan. Been that way since launch.

Apple store in bellingham? That might be your problem since the closest apple store is in lynnwood. And the apple stores don't ask who the phone is for. They don't care. They just kindly remind you that the phone doesn't work in Canada.


----------



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

htdub said:


> Sorry but story is lame.
> 
> You can buy iPhones only at corp. owned AT&T stores. The mall kiosk stored don't sell the phones to US or Canadians. They will special order the iPhone after you sign for a plan. Been that way since launch.
> 
> Apple store in bellingham? That might be your problem since the closest apple store is in lynnwood. And the apple stores don't ask who the phone is for. They don't care. They just kindly remind you that the phone doesn't work in Canada.


Actually:

LYNWOOD: We’ll be closed for renovation from October 15-19. During this time please visit the Apple Store, Bellevue Square or the Apple Store, Southcenter.

http://www.apple.com/retail/alderwoodmall/week/20071014.html

I was denied at Bellevue and South center since they are the closest ones at the moment.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

The University Village Apple store is the best one in Seattle....and is pretty much in between the Bellvue and Southcenter stores which are dinky mall stores whereas the University Village store is a full sized store.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Makes you wonder why Apple would deny the purchase. Apple still makes a chunk of dough on the hardware. Why do they care if it's creeping across the border?

....unless...

Apple may be in negotiations with Rogers right now to bring the iPhone to Canada, and the whole cross-border thing may be ruffling feathers up here.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I would think that anyone buying across the border would make negotiations difficult, and also the whole "How can you guarantee the phone will remain exclusive to us" argument coming up.

And as for why Apple would care if it's creeping across the border, they may also think, for every iPhone bought in the states and unlocked, that may mean one lost sale up here, PLUS Apple loses out on the revenue they get from the U.S. Plans.

Just my thoughts


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

you're better off not buying one right now, anyway. is the unlocking software for 1.1.1 available???


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Man, I really want an unlimited data plan... I'm getting sick of trying to find open hotspots.... I sure hope there's a way to get mine on the Rogers plan if they actually make it affordable.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

kloan said:


> Man, I really want an unlimited data plan... I'm getting sick of trying to find open hotspots.... I sure hope there's a way to get mine on the Rogers plan if they actually make it affordable.


I wouldn't think Apple or Rogers would provide a way for someone to take their hacked iPhone and make it legit. There will more than likely be different firmware and the Rogers SIM to make it work. Just like if you take an iPhone in Canada now and plug it in to iTunes and the AT&T activation page comes up. There will probably be a firmware thing in the Canadian shipments that tells itunes which country your in.

The people with iPod Touches and hacked iPhones I know actually PAY to use hotspots. That may be strange to you, I know.. but they don't mind because of the convenience they have. Saves them from trying to find open hotspots. They just factor it in to the cost of owning a Touch or hacked iPhone.


----------



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

*I got one.*

Felt like i was in highschool... I waited out front of the Apple store. 

Asked some kid if i gave him the money would he purchase the iphone for me. He asked why... Told him im from Canada and that yesterday when i went in to purchase one, the dickhead asked for proof of U.S papers. Kid laughed and said give me the money. He too was also asked to provide I.D. When he came out, handed me my beautiful new iphone...

I was so greatful and happy that I was gonna throw'em $20.00. He chuckled and said, give me Canadian currency since its worth more. LOL. I killed myself laughing. He denied taking any money and told me to pass on the karma. 

So I did. I walked into the iphone store and showed the sales rep my iphone and said, i'll be unlocking it when I get back to Canada. THANKS PRICK! beejacon \

He was fuming mad when I asked which is the best case for the iphone... :clap: 

"ring it up bitch!"

I walked out laughing my arse off.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

they're probably laughing because they know it's got 1.1.1 firmware and you won't be unlocking it for a while yet.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Garry said:


> The people with iPod Touches and hacked iPhones I know actually PAY to use hotspots. That may be strange to you, I know..


Why would that be strange to me? Do you have a problem with people liking to use FREE hotspots? What are you, some kind of pay-per-use pusher man?

Also, why would you assume I was actually expecting Rogers or Apple to offer a way to use my unlocked iPhone with Rogers? It's already assumed that there would need to be a hack of some sort, hense my obvious wording:

_"I sure hope there's a way..."_

Put your glasses back on.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

actually he can use the new AnySIM for 1.1.1 released just hours ago!

way to go -- canucks RULE!

Jim


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

striaghtryder said:


> Felt like i was in highschool... I waited out front of the Apple store.
> 
> Asked some kid if i gave him the money would he purchase the iphone for me. He asked why... Told him im from Canada and that yesterday when i went in to purchase one, the dickhead asked for proof of U.S papers. Kid laughed and said give me the money. He too was also asked to provide I.D. When he came out, handed me my beautiful new iphone...
> 
> ...


That's hilarious!! Like askin someone older than you to buy smokes or booze... lol

Good stuff man, good stuff......:lmao:


----------



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

mixedup said:


> they're probably laughing because they know it's got 1.1.1 firmware and you won't be unlocking it for a while yet.


yeah... ok buddy. 

Have you been reading the news about updates. 

http://www.iphoneatlas.com/2007/10/16/anysim-graphical-unlock-for-111-iphones-released-instructions-for-installing/

When its unlocked ill call you to read it to you if you want. 

tptptptp


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

striaghtryder said:


> Felt like i was in highschool... I waited out front of the Apple store.
> 
> Asked some kid if i gave him the money would he purchase the iphone for me. He asked why... Told him im from Canada and that yesterday when i went in to purchase one, the dickhead asked for proof of U.S papers. Kid laughed and said give me the money. He too was also asked to provide I.D. When he came out, handed me my beautiful new iphone...
> 
> ...


You went back?


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

striaghtryder said:


> yeah... ok buddy.
> 
> Have you been reading the news about updates.
> 
> ...


please do. have fun, buddy!


----------



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

mixedup said:


> please do. have fun, buddy!


Are you the Apple Sales Rep that denied me at the counter? Or have you encountered customer's like me? beejacon 

Cause you seem just as pissy as the guy at the Apple store. :baby: 

Take the name tag off - buddy -... your not at work.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> Makes you wonder why Apple would deny the purchase. Apple still makes a chunk of dough on the hardware. Why do they care if it's creeping across the border?
> .


Good point. As well, selling any phones knowingly to Canadians may also impede on Canadian trademark to the name iPhone: Trademark dispute could further delay Apple iPhone in Canada


----------

